# Minus file storage



## rtfield (Jul 23, 2011)

If you havent already signed up for minus please use my link and we will both get an extra GB for free.

Thanks

http://min.us/rO5Xrk3


----------



## rtfield (Jul 23, 2011)

or dropbox

http://db.tt/9rLqWuE

Thanks


----------

